# kc registration?



## Laine (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering how important it is for the parents of a puppy to be kc registered. We are going to see a breeder who has health checked the parents for PRA and FN but they are not kc registered. Does it matter?

I am looking for good breeders in the south east preferably. I am scouring all the usual sites but it is proving very difficult to find anything suitable.

Many thanks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

personally I would be more worried about health checks than KC registration, although if they do have papers it should show that there has not been too close breeding and that they are purely that breed without another cross a generation or so back. It maybe harder to show that the health testing was for the actual dog - guess they just put a pet name on the certificates if they are not registered, maybe others on here could think of other issues.


----------



## Laine (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I didn't think of those issues. I suppose it would be hard to tell if the certificates apply to those parents. There seems to be so many minefields to negotiate. Do others think it might not be wise to go with a pup from parents who are not kc registered? The more opinions the better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Health testing is what is important to me, personally, KC registered means nothing to me since there are so many poorly dogs who come from KC registered lines....a lovely health tested mum and dad is what is important to me. and a breeder who truly loves the puppies, and loves what they do. that is what ranks on my list. if you have an f2 cockapoo the parents cant be registered anyway.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It CAN be very useful if a breeder has health tested the parent dogs as this is recorded with the kennel club. I wouldn't rely on it singularly though. Kc registered but no health tests mean nothing.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree with Mo. Testing is so important (says the mom of one with and one with out the testing in place) as is a good breeder who loves, cares for and socializes the puppies. 
I love both my dogs and Jake was a very good puppy, but I can tell the difference between them. It was clear very quickly that Willow had been well socialized, cared for and played with. She was very outgoing, friendly with people and other dogs, not afraid of children or anything else really. 
Jake was very shy and extremely attached to me. He was weaned at 4 weeks and taken from his mom. He was cared for health-wise, but he was not really socialized. I think he spent most of his time in the little fenced in area with his other litter-mates. To this day he is still very afraid for children, despite all our efforts to get him more comfortable. he is very shy with other people. He almost never lets strangers pat or get near him. 
Anyway my long winded point was his dad was AKC resisted with however many champions in his line and had show confirmation. That all did what for Jake really? I think he would have been better of with DNA testing and his mum.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

KC means nothing in my opinion. Relevant health checks and certificates for this is THE most important thing, after that its meeting the parents and making your own decisions on their temperament. I don't see the value of KC registration tbh. As said above, there's poorly bred dogs from KC registered lines also.


----------



## Laine (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will certainly bear all the advice in mind. After we've been through I am feeling a little paranoid anyway! It is not easy finding the right breeder, is it? 

And thank you to WELLERFELLER for your kind message. As I can't reply to you on pm yet (not enough posts) let me reassure you about your concerns. All is well so far.


----------

